# Lightweight Drywall Concerns...



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

In the last 2 or so years we have completed many jobs that have this new lightweight drywall being used . We have noticed that they all finish beautifully after they are painted . However about 3-6 weeks later they look like CRAP....every sheet can be seen . HO's are ticked about this and the builders then come aboard us . I know it is not us...and I know it is not the builders or the mudders....this is rampant here in Eastern Canada . I was wondering how other guys are getting along with this stuff ??? I have to find out if it is a Maritime manufacturing problem or whatever...it has to be fixed....it is a a mess . Is any of this stuff imported from China ? I suspect the supplier is doing it cheaper somehow....and making more money....and passing the problems off on our backs....I now forewarn prospective new HO's that the ceilings are not guaranteed anymore with this new drywall....


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I know that the newly manufactured drywall absorbs WAY more paint than it used to, but I haven't seen this issue yet. A lot of the new drywall is made from recycled drywall, but that's about the extent that I know

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We live in a marine climate....and Island....whether that plays a part or not...I am trying to find out . I also wonder if this stuff needs to be hung and then let dry out for a week before it is mudded . Nobody in my area wants to upset the apple cart...and lose work....I am fed up with it...it is terrible...every job ends up looking like crap with a crappy ceiling . I appreciate all the responses...especially from anybody that handles this stuff and does crack filling . Does anybody let this stuff sit for a week or so before applying mud ??? It has to make a difference....it is about the only thing I can advise the HO to do right now....


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Lightweight is a different animal. I normally run a dehumidifier and lots of fans before and after priming. I slow down my process by first doing all ceilings then crank fans on them and go to lunch. Come back and spray walls. I try and not create a moisture storm inside the homes and get paint to dry as fast as possible. Run dehumidifier for a fews days after prime. Make sure not to jack heat up too much or have it to cold. 68 degrees works for me


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Lightweight drywall has air whipped into the gypsum. The air bubbles cause pockets in the paper and a poor surface. Paper bonding is suspect as well, you can tell when you cut it.

It sucks, I have had to Level 5 many level 4 spec jobs because the joints telegraph through the finish. Even flat/ matte won't hide surface.

Cabot Drywall terrible don't use
CertainTeed bad 
ProRoc bad
CGC/ USG better

It almost needs an oil prime. We started using 123 or AquaLock. If you try to build nap, it makes it worse. I agree its hard to get a nice finish with this new rock. You need to point it out at the onset. I told a builder last week I won't finish anymore Cabot Drywall (Tape and Paint). 

And all the CFL bulbs in the lights today don't help either.

PDCA Standards and GA 216 should be memorized by all painters. If you don't know what drywall finish standards are then......


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Lightweight drywall has air whipped into the gypsum. The air bubbles cause pockets in the paper and a poor surface. Paper bonding is suspect as well, you can tell when you cut it.
> 
> It sucks, I have had to Level 5 many level 4 spec jobs because the joints telegraph through the finish. Even flat/ matte won't hide surface.
> 
> ...



I have used the 123...and it looked GREAT at the time...I was back about 30 days later to do some wall touch ups...the ceiling looked like crap...the HO never brought it up...and I never said a word...but I knew it looked terrible...
I just might try the oil primer on my next new home construction ceilings...I also just finished an interior last week and the paper was loose as you mentioned on some sheets in a ceiling which I pointed out to the crackfiller...and he ignored...we run into that more than ever now...I think Kent carries the CGC...and that is usually the stuff we have had problems with...and you claim the others are worse...that sounds like great news LOL...


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

The lite weight is horrible cuts bad, doesn't hold screws, has high shoulders which makes it a bear to finish. Have be very careful when hanging screws will tear the paper then the holding power is compromised and if you don't set them deep enough then you don't get enough mud on them and you get pops. Just in the last 2 months I have been called to fix 3 ceilings HO installed and now has the seams cracking because of the problems stated when screwing, or screw pops.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Light weight drywall?:blink: Holy crap! What's next, imitation wood?

Oh wait, we already have that...............they call it MDF.:yes:


----------

